

Ask HN: Your opinions for automation software startup? - harisb2012

I am building a startup which is going to help all web applications to automate actions for their users based on user properties (first name, last name, username), users&#x27; actions and integrate other services such as Trello, JIRA, Salesforce and many others WITHOUT ANY programming.<p>Idea is 60% executed (usertik.com). Any opinions?
======
balazsdavid987
I read your post twice and checked the web site, but couldn't understand your
product. Can you please provide a use case?

~~~
harisb2012
Let's say you are a job portal. Your user opens Java developer ad 10 times and
doesn't submit anything. You set all conditions in our application, so you can
automatically send an email to user 'Is anything wrong with jobs?' etc.

Makes sense?

